# Non-Cycling clothes fit problems



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

My Girlfriend started cycling this spring, and has fully embraced it. She is a teacher, and when last school year ended, her professional work clothes got put aside until last week, for the most part. Now they don't fit, in an unwelcomed way.

She had always had trim legs, which have notably increased muscle size and tone after a lot of miles ridden this summer. The waist size of her shorts, skirts, and pants are fine, but things don't fit on, or over her thighs. She tends to prefer form fitting clothes, with classic style choices that stay fashionable by simply looking good. She likes color and patterns that keep a bright, fun visual, without being ostentatious or She doesn't follow trends per se, but also shops at places that generally keep up with current fashion. So she inadvertently follows trends, keeping to typically classic looks. (Sorry if that's as bad a description as it seems to me) 

Are there any styles, stores, brands, materials etc. than anyone here has had success with when dealing with similar issues?

As you can imagine, or may have experienced, its an unhappy experience to do something so great for fitness and end up with an image and semantic problem of poorly fitting clothes, especially when so much design preference is given to skinny legs and lower body, not accounting for those who are fit and muscular at the same time.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I too have muscular legs from biking and I just have to try on different styles that fit my body type. I do like the stores Mexx and Tommy Hilfiger cuts which may also satisfy your girlfriend's taste too. I shop at the outlet ones so as to not break the bank.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

What size is she? I am having a really hard time envisioning that some riding since spring has totally changed her body. Define a lot of miles? It is only 4 months of riding?How old is she? Does she shop juniors?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

She should check out "relaxed fit" for pants.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

This is why I married another scientist. She is happy shopping at Cross Dress for Less, so 'we' have more money to spend on bike parts and stereo equipment.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

Alfonsina said:


> What size is she? I am having a really hard time envisioning that some riding since spring has totally changed her body. Define a lot of miles? It is only 4 months of riding?How old is she? Does she shop juniors?


2-4 in many brands before. She had many clothes that were not tight, but fit close all around. Not juniors, as she is 5'7", and too tall for most. Through the summer, she rode 3-4 days a week, and totaled about 1200 miles. And, yes, there is a visible and palpable difference in the muscle tone of her legs now. She was fit and a runner for a long time, and basically grew some quads in a 4 month process of hammering. 

Its not that her legs doubled in size or something, but more that there wasn't a lot of room for growth in the clothes she usually wears.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

It's really hard for women to size up, even due to muscle mass.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I must be too old to get quads then, I think I am at about 3K miles this year and there is nary a change. Certainly not one that needs me to worry about pants LOL.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Alfonsina said:


> I must be too old to get quads then, I think I am at about 3K miles this year and there is nary a change. Certainly not one that needs me to worry about pants LOL.


You must be a climber.


----------

